#ubuntu-cy 2011-09-19
<savvas> xairetai :)
#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-16
<theo-andreou> test
#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-18
<theo-andreou> Μάριε εσύ;
<theo-andreou> Έχει στήσει κανείς icecast2
<theo-andreou> ?
<Prometheas> ela theo! theo-andreou
<Prometheas> prin apo 6-7 xronia se windows
<Prometheas> allazeis to cut-radio se webm/mp3?
<theo-andreou> Ναι γιατί δεν παίζει με android/iOS :)
<theo-andreou> Βασικά με το darkice έχω πρόβλημα
<Prometheas> hmmm exeis link?
<theo-andreou> Τι link;
<theo-andreou> Κατάφερα να ηχογραφήσω κάτι από το mic!
<Prometheas> hahaah
<Prometheas> pws mporw na akousw?
<theo-andreou> Κάτι ακούγεται αλλά δεν είναι αυτά που λέω! Φοβάμαι...
<theo-andreou> Α τώρα κατάλαβα. Έχει καθυστέρηση
<theo-andreou> Είναι στο PC μου. πρέπει να μπεις με VPN. Αλλά δεν θα ακούσεις κάτι γιατί θα φύγω τώρα
<theo-andreou> Λοιπόν εγώ μπαίνω τακτικά τώρα στο #ubuntu-cy. Κυρίως πρωινά
<theo-andreou> Μπαίνε και συ να τα λέμε
<theo-andreou> Για σου
<Prometheas> egine! aurio to prwi tha eimai mesa. kane ping me to Prometheas
<Prometheas> kalo apogeuma!
#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-19
<theo-andreou> Prometheas: Καλημέρα
<Prometheas> kalimera!
<theo-andreou> Κάνω αναμετάδοση Cut-radio στο laptop μου :)
<Prometheas> dwse dwse stream!
<theo-andreou> Από το δίκτυο του ΤΕΠΑΚ; Ξέχασε το. Είμαι πίσω από ΝΑΤ
<Prometheas> gia ena diastima, den mporousame na akousoume to radio tou tepak apo to diktuo tou tepak
<theo-andreou> Θα σου στείλω link όταν πάει live
<theo-andreou> Ναι τα κάνουμε κάτι τέτοια :P
<Prometheas> eprepe na kanoume traceroute apo upologisti ektos tepak, na doume tin ip
<Prometheas> k meta na baloume tin kataliksi tou stream :P
<theo-andreou> Άσε τραγικό
<theo-andreou> Πάντος αν δουλέψει θα το κάνω βούκινο ότι αντικαταστήσαμε λύση Microsoft με OpenSource
<Prometheas> euge!
<Prometheas> telika me tin ereuna gia to ellak stin dimosia dioikisi ktl
<Prometheas> to anelabe etairia?
<Prometheas> h tha kanete enstansi?
#ubuntu-cy 2017-09-24
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
